# Please post/show your 1x (8,9,10,11) speed drivetrain for the Road



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Hi All,

I have already done some searches on this since the intro of XX1 and now CX1, but I am really interested in running a 1x drivetrains.

I have a 1x9 commuter & a 1x9 Crosser both with 11-25 cassettes, and 38 7 36 chainrings respectively.

My next project is a 1x Road bike. i have worked the using either a 50 with a 11/32 or 53 with a 11/34, your low end is the same as running a 39 and a 11/25 cassette.

So let start a thread so we can post pic and our solutions & set-ups for this arrangement.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm
A huge fan of the 1x10 for my Mtn bike. But honestly havnt seen much interest for my road bike. 
Nor on this board either. It makes fantastic sense off road, or cx or commuter. But I'm at a loss over what it would do for me on road. 

But that's just me. And I'm old and grumpy lol

Bill


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Bump?


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

anyone? anyone?


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

Hello,
I built this Lynskey Rouleur 1x10 as a commuter/weekend 'pile-up-the-mileage' bike. Also, I just wanted to try a 1x10 as I already have a TREK District 1x9 and it works pretty good. I raided my parts bin for a 172.5mm Shimano 6700 compact crankset with a Wolf Manufacturing 44t chainring (mounted on the outside), Shimano Ultegra (or SRAM) Rear cassette in 11x 'whatever-I-feel-like-running-based-on-conditions'. Sometimes I run an 11x25. Sometimes I run an 11x26. Sometimes I run an 11x28. Depends on terrain. Shifters and rear derailleur are dependable old Dura Ace 7800. 

Cockpit is all Ritchey WCS. The fork is a Easton EC90 SLX. The headset and bottom bracket are Chris King. The wheels are Mavic Ksyrium ES 20th Anniversary Limited Edition. The tires are Vittoria Rubino Pro 700x28 (80-85psi). Seat is a Selle Italia SLR. Look Keo pedals, KMC 10 speed chain, Jagwire cables (some orange; some red), Blackburn carbon bottle cages, Campy Chorus Skeleton brakes, and a Cane Creek 'brake only' front (left) brake lever.

Bottom Line: Simple and effective. It is as versatile as a bike needs to be. I run it in fast group rides wtih no problem whatsoever. I do spin out at about 36mph during fast downhill pacelines, but heh...it gives me an excuse to sit in. Only real drawback I can see (with a 44t) is on 40+mph descents where I am maxed out and spinning crazy at 150+ rpm (unless I am sitting in and drafting; can't lose the draft).

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Very nice Tim, that bike is better than anything i currently own.

My Plan is to take a recently donated, to me, Giant CFR which needs a repaint, or paint strip (my first task), I an them goint to go either 1x8 using a barcon, or 1x9 using a tiagra sti. 

I plane to run a 50/11-32 or 53/11-34 combo. i have work outh that will be the equivalanet of a 39/25 and the bottom end. they will be bigger steps between the gears, but i dont have many areas near me that i need to climb anything of note. My area is Flat.

I have most of the bits already, just need to get a set of cranks, thay will determine which cassette option, due to the weather thay are compact of std bcd.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

ozbikebuddy said:


> My area is Flat.


ozbikebuddy, 
I am at 5,000 ft in southern Arizona. Nothing flat around where I live. Most climbs average between 3-8%. A typical ride includes between 2 to 4,000+ ft of climbing. I have a few bikes with standard gearing (53/39 with 12-25), but most of my bikes have compact gearing (50/34 with 11-25). I do have a touring bike with a triple set up (52/39/30 with 12-26). 

I have found I can ride around most days without ever shifting out of the 50t front chainring unless I'm climbing something super long like Mt. Lemmon or long and steep like Mt. Graham. That is why I figured a 44t-based 1x10 would be just about perfect although it would require me to play with rear cassettes on occasion. So far my experiment has worked out very well. The Wolf Manufacturing chainring has a wide/narrow tooth configuration and I have had absolutely zero chain issues (meaning no dropped chains). 

My wife is currently stationed in Tampa, Florida so I keep two bikes at our home there as well. One (Cannodale CAAD10) has standard gearing (53/39 with 12-25) and the other is a TREK District 1x9 'flat bar town bike', which has a 44t front and an 11-21 rear cassette. Since Tampa is flat (and I do mean board flat) both of those bikes work perfectly. I use the Cannondale for fast group rides and the TREK for cruising Bayshore Boulevard with my wife. That said, I don't know if I would ever be able to really use a 53/11 high gear. 

I'll be interested to know how your Giant project works out. Let me know what parts you may need and I'll see if I have anything I can contribute to your project. 

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for your offer Tim, But I'm pretty much on the other side of the world.....Australia!


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Well next is tryin to score a square taper crankset, once i have that i can then start getting the rest of the spec set in concrete. 

Tim i love you Lynskey, a seriously drool worthy ride, sorta the holy grail for me getting a Ti ride, i could then use my curren Argon 18 Radon for experiement like this.

For now thought my Salsa LaCruz Disc is staying 2x10 until i can find a Ti frame or similar to take over as my "Good" ride


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

bump?


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Love this one:
Wraith Fabrication Hustle | Cycle EXIF


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Im in the process of converting mine right now, i have a Race Face 44 narrow wide, XT rear derailleaur , still deciding what size cassette to use maybe a 11-32.

I do not do a lot of high speed riding so I dont think i will miss the big ring up front.

I really like the nice clean look it gives the bike.

Like someone else mentioned your not gonna get a lot of feedback on this topic.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ozbikebuddy, what brand drivetrain are you planning to do this with? If you want to go 1 x 10, I would suggest using SRAM since their road shifters are compatible with their mountian bike rear derailuers. I am looking into doing this on my cross bike with a raceface or wolftooth narrow wide chainring.


----------



## ddddd (Jul 27, 2014)

mrwirey said:


> Hello,
> I built this Lynskey Rouleur 1x10 as a commuter/weekend 'pile-up-the-mileage' bike. Also, I just wanted to try a 1x10 as I already have a TREK District 1x9 and it works pretty good. I raided my parts bin for a 172.5mm Shimano 6700 compact crankset with a Wolf Manufacturing 44t chainring (mounted on the outside), Shimano Ultegra (or SRAM) Rear cassette in 11x 'whatever-I-feel-like-running-based-on-conditions'. Sometimes I run an 11x25. Sometimes I run an 11x26. Sometimes I run an 11x28. Depends on terrain. Shifters and rear derailleur are dependable old Dura Ace 7800.
> 
> Cockpit is all Ritchey WCS. The fork is a Easton EC90 SLX. The headset and bottom bracket are Chris King. The wheels are Mavic Ksyrium ES 20th Anniversary Limited Edition. The tires are Vittoria Rubino Pro 700x28 (80-85psi). Seat is a Selle Italia SLR. Look Keo pedals, KMC 10 speed chain, Jagwire cables (some orange; some red), Blackburn carbon bottle cages, Campy Chorus Skeleton brakes, and a Cane Creek 'brake only' front (left) brake lever.
> ...


Thanks for your DETAILED information. Been thinking about similar build.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

ddddd,
I probably should have updatd this post a while ago as I have since upgraded the transmisson on my Lynskey to 11 speed 6800. I am running a 50t front chainring with a 11/32 cassette. The 50/11 combo is 120 gear inches (GI), which is greater than a 53/12 at 117 GI so I no longer have any top speed issues. The 50/32 combo is 41.2 GI, which is exactly the same as a 39/25 so I can climb pretty much anything without any issues. I have to say I still enjoy the simplicity and quiet of the 1x11 setup.

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

SwimCycle09 said:


> Ozbikebuddy, what brand drivetrain are you planning to do this with? If you want to go 1 x 10, I would suggest using SRAM since their road shifters are compatible with their mountian bike rear derailuers. I am looking into doing this on my cross bike with a raceface or wolftooth narrow wide chainring.


Especially the part with using the Type 2.1 rear derailleurs. The cage lock is a nice feature also


----------



## ddddd (Jul 27, 2014)

mrwirey said:


> ddddd,
> I probably should have updatd this post a while ago as I have since upgraded the transmisson on my Lynskey to 11 speed 6800. I am running a 50t front chainring with a 11/32 cassette. The 50/11 combo is 120 gear inches (GI), which is greater than a 53/12 at 117 GI so I no longer have any top speed issues. The 50/32 combo is 41.2 GI, which is exactly the same as a 39/25 so I can climb pretty much anything without any issues. I have to say I still enjoy the simplicity and quiet of the 1x11 setup.
> 
> Very respectfully, Tim


I'm just completing my first bike build. Titanium frame with 6800. Live in Iowa. Flat! So next bike carbon frame with 1x10 or11. Great ideas of different combos from you. What shifters are you using for this build? Simplicity = sweet.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

tednugent said:


> Especially the part with using the Type 2.1 rear derailleurs. The cage lock is a nice feature also





SwimCycle09 said:


> Ozbikebuddy, what brand drivetrain are you planning to do this with? If you want to go 1 x 10, I would suggest using SRAM since their road shifters are compatible with their mountian bike rear derailuers. I am looking into doing this on my cross bike with a raceface or wolftooth narrow wide chainring.


Following this as I'm looking to do the same for my commuter. Have three mountain bikes all 1x. Understand why this isn't so popular for road bikes, but I really like getting ride of the front derailleur. Good post on Wolftooth's page about the SRAM brifter/mtn. RD set up.
1X Gravel Setup ? wolftoothcomponents.com


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

What's the biggest 1x10 gear you can put for a Mtn bike (front/rear)?


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

samh said:


> What's the biggest 1x10 gear you can put for a Mtn bike (front/rear)?


You can get a GC to add to standard MTB cassettes that is 42T, so 11-42T in the rear, and up front you can get direct mount rings down to 26T or the standard 22,32,44. Lots of ways to get bigger rings up front if you get creative.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

I meant can you put 53x12 equivalent on rear? BCD limited? (GC?)


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

samh said:


> I meant can you put 53x12 equivalent on rear? BCD limited? (GC?)


 huh?

53x12 means 53T chain ring up front & 12T cog in the cassette.

BCD is for the chain ring... Bolt Circle Diameter --- which is on the crank arm you need to match up.

Cassettes don't have to worry about BCD.


----------



## Armin Fedde (Sep 25, 2013)

Old friends







1x10







1x4; 52t ring with 12-14-17-20 cassette. 8 speed shifter, 9 speed cogs, 10 speed chain. Shifted like a dumptruck.


----------



## sandman98 (May 12, 2008)

i'm in the process of building up a cyclocross bike, predominantly for fall/winter training and gravel canal path rides. i run a compact 50/34 with a 12-25 on my road bike, as there's a fair amount of climbing here in southeast PA. 

the new build is a Blue Norcross frameset, with campy centaur bits. plan is for a raceface 40t narrow-wide front ring on the inside, with a k-edge bash guard mounted on the outside of the FSA double crankset. a large zip tie completes the chain security aspect of the front mechanicals. i'm going with a 12-27 on the back, since most of my intended riding with this bike will be on the flats.

build should be completed tomorrow, and hopefully out for test ride monday or tuesday (if work allows). i'll try to report back this week, as i'm looking forward to the simplicity of 1x up front...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I recently went to a 1X10 for my commuter. I just moved the 34 ring to the outboard side of the spider and removed the FD and cable. I have a 12-30 cassette in back.

I did have some problems with the chain jumping if I shifted too quickly. I removed two links to resize the chain and added a chain guide from Origin-8 for good measure.

I like the simplicity and the cleaner look.


----------

